# Favorite Launcher



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

On days I train by myself I need a launcher or winger. What would be your choice? First good buy, and works well and second if money was not a worry. Thanks


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

I just ordered 4 of the new Gunners Up (remote) box launchers. They should be here tonight. I'll post up my impressions in a few days. 



.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

I ve got 3 maxx 5000. THey work great. And you can buy them used rather cheap. Around 300-500. Plus electronics.


----------



## jenko157 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have two Thunderbirds. I use them everyday and have had flawless operation so far. I would definately recommend them. As far as wingers go, I have two Gunners Up SOG's and love them also. They throw a great mark and the price of $300 plus electronics is hard to beat if you've ever had to pay Bird Boys


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I second the thumb's up on the Gunners Up. I have SOG's and really enjoy them....if you're running FT marks...I would consider a full size version for the long marks. 

If I had unlimited money....I'd hire birdboys. They're always 1000 times better than any launcher.

John
________
LovelyWendie99


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have Bumper boys and gunners up. I could not really say what is the better choice because a lot depends on what you want out of training and how you train.
If you train by yourself BB?s would be a good pick, especially if you have more than one dog. The Gunners-up is also great, but if you are short on time and have a hard time keeping ducks it can be a lot of work for results that you could get using Bumper Boys.
It is really apples to oranges between launchers and wingers. I could not live without either of mine.
There is a huge advantage to using birds in wingers and my GU?s work flawlessly. The Son-of-a-Gun is a very nice, smaller sized winger and is very easy to transport, even ina smaller SUV.
If you decide you want launchers go with the Bumper Boys. The price is right, they come with electronics of their own, they are dependable, and customer service is very good for the most part. This limits you to only using bumpers. I don?t know how many dogs you have that you train, but if it is more than one, go for the four shooter. If you only have one dog and don?t often train with others the derby double will work fine, but you will still wish you got the 4 shooter. With any BB?s get the advanced sound.
If you go with a winger, you can do no better than the Gunners Up in either the full sized of SOG model. I have run too many birds to count through mine and NEVER had a problem. You will have to purchase electronics with these as you will with any winger you buy. I prefer Tri Tronics, but Dogtra works well also. A couple of advantages to wingers are that they are used in hunt test (usually manual winger) and the dogs learn to focus on the sound they. You can use real ducks OR bumpers, OR Dead Fowl.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

*Wingers*

Started with a full size Gunners Up. Had to shorten the rubbers to even come close to advertised distances..Have since put on new rubber from Dogs Afield ...Some what better..
Spent more $$ and got what I wanted in first place A Zinger/Winger Hunt tester.. This is one powerful tosser. It throws all as advertised, Example....a full sized dodkyn duck a HONEST 45 yds as advertised.... What a long great arc.. I only run hunt tests and prep work for Duck Hunting. I can work the two off the DOGTRA (best electronics I have used) transmitter. So hooking up the two for remote launch was reasonable..I train mostly by myself so needed visatility of two different throwers.. This is to me is a great setup but may not be for you.....Guess this is my 3 cents on subject. Good Luck with your choice...


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

I use 2 max 5000's which are nice with multiple dogs. I have 2 zingerwingers as well for throwing birds.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

I have used Zinger Wingers for years and been very happy. I just bought my 4th a Zinger 2, smaller size, but a great throw. 

Gunners Up do not last as long.

I train alone a lot and with Dogtra remotes, Zinger Wingers and 4 wheeler we get the job done.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

For my money nothing is built like a zinger winger product. I use both wingers and the box launchers. Wingers are great for big arcs. The box launcher throw a bird exactly like a bird boy would giving you as close to the real trial throw you will get. Zingerv winger also has a retired gun unit that works awesome. Zinger winger has been around longer and their products are time tested and proven to stay together. Trust me if I can't break it it won't. Show me these SOG's in 10 years I bet they are buried somewhere or cut up!!!!!

Mike LaFond
Baby Duck Labradors


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Baby Duck said:


> For my money nothing is built like a zinger winger product. I use both wingers and the box launchers. Wingers are great for big arcs. The box launcher throw a bird exactly like a bird boy would giving you as close to the real trial throw you will get. Zingerv winger also has a retired gun unit that works awesome. Zinger winger has been around longer and their products are time tested and proven to stay together. *Trust me if I can't break it it won't. *Show me these SOG's in 10 years I bet they are buried somewhere or cut up!!!!!
> 
> Mike LaFond
> Baby Duck Labradors


Pretty bold statement for someone who does not use them (SOG's) All of mine have thousands of birds through them now. They are no better than a ZW, just the same thing for much less money. They use them at the HRC Grand and throw thousands of birds through them in a week?s time with no problems.
ZW has been around longer. They once had the corner on this type of launchers market and that allowed them to charge way more than they are worth (owned and used both). ZW is a fine product if you really want to spend more than $100 more per unit more.
Tri tronics has been around a lot longer than Dogtra. Does that make TT better than Dogtra (I am a TT guy myself)?

The section I bolded says a lot. 

If your so fond of a product sing its praises, but why bad mouth another product you know nothing about?


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Badbullgator

When gunner up came out we got a couple to see if they were the real deal. We wanted to save money also. The early units in my opinion were crap, light parts that would not stand up to daily training. They might be fine for the couple times a week trainer but I felt they were cheaper because they were made with cheaper poorer products. I have seen the SOG and used them also. I do not own them but have trained with people that own them. Like I said time will tell. If they stay together or fall apart. The units that I have seen seem to be made of lower grade products and the construction(Welds and cuts) on some units have been less than professional. These are my opinions on the 2 products. Like I said before I have thrown to many birds,bumpers etc out of all the product ZW puts out and have never had an issue or problem with any of the products. Like I said ZW has been around for a while yes there is some more competition now but from what I have seen there is no comparison in the products or the performance. The GU throws have been no where near the advertised or claimed distances without modifying. Like I said I guess we will all see in 10 years!!!!

Mike LaFond
BabyDuck Labradors

PS I have been around for awhile and there are not many wingers and/or box launchers that I have not trained with over the years somewhere in North America


----------



## alaskan peakes (Aug 5, 2005)

I just got to witness a bumper boy for the first time a couple of days ago - I would buy two or three 4 shooters in a heart beat....If I had the money....LOL Very good product for someone that trains a lot by themselves...

If I could get with a group once or twice a week for the 'real deal' (birds, popper guns, etc) Bumper boys would be my choice for the rest of the week's training.

Juli


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Mark Hays said:


> I have used Zinger Wingers for years and been very happy. I just bought my 4th a Zinger 2, smaller size, but a great throw.
> 
> Gunners Up do not last as long.
> 
> I train alone a lot and with Dogtra remotes, Zinger Wingers and 4 wheeler we get the job done.


I agree with winger zinger. I have not had a problem with them and have used them for the last 3 years. I have not used gunners up, but you get what you pay for.


----------

